# Anti-Inflamitory diet



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

My naturopath has recommended an anti-inflamitory diet to hopefully do something about my stubborn back. Anyone know anything about what foods are good/bad for inflamation??? I need to do something NOW And would do just about anything to get my back back.

thanks.
gisele

p.s. she did give me some info but I can't type any more right now - need a bodycast!


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi I saw your thread and wanted to offer some suggestions I got for my arthritis. I also have problems with inflamation due to Arthritis. I even have it in my bowels I was told by my doc that it is caused by constipation a problem I have had for years.

So I did alot of research as well as an elimination diet and found out that I have celiac and suffer from the constipation only when I have eaten any wheat. The allergy to wheat was also causing severe depression the point where I was becoming suicidal.

I now know what triggers the constipation, insomnia and depression. I deffinitely avoid those foods now.

Anyway the candida diet is basically the best anti-inflamatory diet out there so here a few links

http://www.herbsvt.com/toenail_fungus_diet.html

http://wholeapproach.com/

http://www.myctm.org/JF-anti-inflammatory-diet.html

http://www.selfgrowth.com/articles/Farin.html

Hope that helps

Exercise is very important the more you move the better sitting and not moving make inflamation worse


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

thank you for the links! I am also intollerant to wheat. Maybe I should try being more vigilant with that, though I am pretty good, wheat is everywhere.

Before I had the baby my back was just getting healed. It took 3 years of being very carefull and working on it, so I am hoping it'll go a little faster this time. It's frusterating to be back at square 1 again after so much hard work. Oh well, Ailsa's worth it.

I am going for my first bowen therapy appt. tomorrow. Hopefully that has smoe effect. If not I am prepared to try accupuncture and craniosacral therapy has also been suggested, though I don't know much about that yet. Do I sound desperate?? Have you had any experience with any of these, or suggest anything else???

thanks,
gisele


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

Well I can tell you from my own personal experience after suffering from constant muscle spasms in my back and bowles on a nearly daily basis the best thing that has helped me is the candida diet and Pilates I love the 20 minute Mari-Winsor Pilates workout it has strengthened my back so much and I hardly ever have back trouble now.

Try the Pilates after a couple of weeks you will be amazed.


----------



## secretgarden (Jun 23, 2003)

You might also be interested in reading this book

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=UTF8&v=glance


----------

